# Dry mouth



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I've had two occasions where I get this taste of blood in my mouth and when I wipe the area in question to where it bleeds I find lots of blood on the tissue. It also makes my mouth very dry and I end up panicking because of what's happening. My boyfriend thinks I'm worrying over nothing but I'm wondering if it's Sjogren's since I have had positive anti nuclear antibodies. Maybe see a doctor about this? Only thing is I am away for the week and not due home until Saturday so I will have to go to an urgent care centre. The bleeding has stopped but it's worrying that it's happened twice and without provocation.

Other symptoms suggestive of Sjogren's:

Dry eyes, they also feel irritated and sore. 
Dry nose
Pain behind eyes
Headaches

Any ideas?


----------



## shafree (May 8, 2014)

Even with suggestive lab results it can still take weeks, months or years to get a diagnosis, so if you suspect Sjogren's rushing to an urgent care center is unlikely to accomplish anything. It's a diagnosis that will most likely require a rheumatologist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a very strong possibility that you do have Sjogren's but...........................it would be prudent to see your dentist. Sjogren's can be very damaging to teeth and gums. So, bleeding gums would be my guess.

Let us know!

Hugs,


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

shafree said:


> Even with suggestive lab results it can still take weeks, months or years to get a diagnosis, so if you suspect Sjogren's rushing to an urgent care center is unlikely to accomplish anything. It's a diagnosis that will most likely require a rheumatologist.


I don't even know how to ask for a referral to a rheumatologist. Can I just go to my doctor and ask?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> There is a very strong possibility that you do have Sjogren's but...........................it would be prudent to see your dentist. Sjogren's can be very damaging to teeth and gums. So, bleeding gums would be my guess.
> Let us know!
> 
> Hugs,


ok. Thanks.


----------



## shafree (May 8, 2014)

Azureblue said:


> I don't even know how to ask for a referral to a rheumatologist. Can I just go to my doctor and ask?


Azureblue, I don't mean this to be offensive, but c'mon. You appear to be quite concerned about your health and in contact with at least one doctor or doctors about different aspects of it. You know how this works: If something is wrong, mention it to your doctor. Whether it's an endocrinologist, a primary care physician, whoever it is you're in regular contact with about your concerns, just bring this up to them.

They will determine what tests you need or who you need to see. If nothing comes of it and you still feel that Sjogren's needs to be investigated, then yes, at that point you'd ask your doctor for a referral to someone who is knowledgeable about it. Andros had a great suggestion with the dentist, because the dentist might be able to give you information that will be helpful to your doctor.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

shafree said:


> Azureblue, I don't mean this to be offensive, but c'mon. You appear to be quite concerned about your health and in contact with at least one doctor or doctors about different aspects of it. You know how this works: If something is wrong, mention it to your doctor. Whether it's an endocrinologist, a primary care physician, whoever it is you're in regular contact with about your concerns, just bring this up to them.
> 
> They will determine what tests you need or who you need to see. If nothing comes of it and you still feel that Sjogren's needs to be investigated, then yes, at that point you'd ask your doctor for a referral to someone who is knowledgeable about it. Andros had a great suggestion with the dentist, because the dentist might be able to give you information that will be helpful to your doctor.


Well, my doctor has belittled my symptoms in the past and questions why I need a second opinion.

The endo I am in contact with was referred by a different doctor, not my usual one.

The endo said I had positive ANAs. I requested a printout of these results and they were posted to me.

I mention the ANAs to my doctor, nothing came out of it.

Endo called me after my last appointment with her, she only wanted to talk about other things, mainly me needing to be on contraception.

Spoke to doctor about having more tests done. She refused and only did ones she chose and not ones I suggested.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

So I don't know who I should be speaking to about my health issues since my endo only wants to talk about me going on contraception, which isn't her field, and my doctor keeps saying "that's normal" to whichever symptom I talk to her about.

I can register with a dentist, that's doable, but not knowing where I can go from here with the aforementioned problems, that is not so. I have an endo appointment in 4 months with no thyroid blood work done since July and that may sound recent enough to her. I mentioned to her problems I had with acne and she gave me no answer apart from the suggestion to take contraception. I spoke to a fellow thyroid sufferer, she was shocked when I told her about the endo suggesting I go on contraception when I have an autoimmune illness as it would affect my immune system. I thought endos knew about this sort of thing.

Or maybe the next best thing is to fight my corner. I do know how it works, but my usual doctor is not letting me seek second opinions and I don't know of any other way to get anywhere.


----------



## shafree (May 8, 2014)

Azure, I'm in the States or I'd attempt to offer advice on how to find a better doctor. If you have access to your ANA results, were the titers very high or just barely high? That makes a difference in how some doctors regard them.


----------

